# Long Car Ride



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a fear of heights. I didn't realize how bad it was til we took a trip to Colorado....in an RV. Needless to say I was more than a little anxious at 12,000 feet as my husband was whipping around corners and then squealing to a stop along side the road just to take pictures. My IBS was out of control and I was furious with my husband. All I wanted to do was hide and be totally oblivious to anything else. I took Dramamine. Supposed to be for carsickness but it sure worked on everything for me. Took care of the anxiety, IBS, everything. I took two pills and slept the rest of the day til we got down to a more comfortable altitude. So...if someone else is driving and you don't mind sleeping through the rest of the day....Dramamine might be the answer. But get the "regular". There is also a non-drowsy kind. Just a thought. You also might want to try it BEFORE your long trip just to see how it affects you and for what length of time.


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I've taken that stuff before...Unfortunately...my IBS is so bad that I never want to go anywhere..so I can't rememeber how well it worked for me when I actually ventured out to go somewhere! haha


----------



## 19649 (Jun 22, 2005)

I took that when I went on a cruise about a year and a half ago. (Before my IBS-D was so bad.) It really helped with the nausia, but I wasn't having the runs. So that's something to keep in mind. Otherwise they have a new immodium out that helps the runs, gas, and bloating.


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

I had IBS D sooo bad anywhere I went I had to find a bathroom so for people with bad anxiety induced IBS D I would suggest Buspar. It has given me my life back. I can go anywhere and even eat while I am out. Buspar is a mild sedative and is non drowsy which is great when you have a large family like I do.


----------



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

Is that an over the counter med?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Buspar is prescription only.K.


----------

